# The Good Cook Book Club



## pete

Who all belongs to the Good Cook Bookclub? I have been with them for 3-4 years now and love it! They run so many great deals and I can't think of how many almost free books I have recieved from them. If you are trying to build up a cookbook collection, this is definately the way to go.


----------



## chef david simpson

Hey Pete, what's the source? How do I get info for membership? I've been wanting to get in something like this.


----------



## mezzaluna

I got their brochure in the mail a couple of weeks ago, and was wondering about it myself. The address is: The Good Cook, Operated by Bookspan, Camp Hill PA 17012-0001. I was a member of another book club but abandoned it in favor of my local independent bookstore, which I loyally support. I'd be interested in knowing the advantages of joining this, versus ordering directly from my local guys. If the advantages are significant, I'll consider joining.


----------



## pete

The Good Cook is not a full, comprehensive catalog, but they always have the latest, hottest cookbooks and many more. You can usually find their brouchers in foodie mags. such as "Food & Wine", "Gourmet", "Food Arts". It is a typical club. You get 3-5 books for free (just shipping), then you must by 2 more books in 2 years. Their prices are great and they always seem to be running deals like buy 1 book at club price and get all other books you order for 50%, or every book is worth double points. After you buy your required books you start to earn bonus points which you can use to get free books. I love it. But don't expect to find some of the more serious trade books. It is geared towards foodies not chefs, though I always find something I want in it.


----------



## layjo

I'm a four year member! The bonus points work out great! And the deals they have like the 50% off of every book after buying one at regular club price. You just have to keep up with the reply forms or call them and tell them you do or don't want the "book of the month"....but it's a good club.


----------



## theloggg

Ahhhh, thanks for reminding me. Gotta get my reply card in the mail before feb 1.


----------



## isa

I'd love to join. I got Bon Appé*** and there was a add for it. Enjoy 4 books for 1$ each. Some idiot had tore up the card. I exchnaged my copy at the store. Except now the add said Enjoy 3 books for 1$ each. Same magazine different offer.

In small caracters on the add it said members accepted in USA and Canada, offer varies slightly in Canada. I found the website and emailed them asking what the difference was. I get a reply telling me sorry the offer is not valid in Canada. Couldn't believe it. I think I'll send it in anyway and will see what happend.

The url is: http://www.thegoodcook.com/goodcookcgi/home


----------



## mezzaluna

I think it's hysterical what the site's software did to Sisi's citation of Bon Appetit! Thanks for the caution, foodnfoto. With that knowledge, I'll shop at my local independent bookstore.


----------



## isa

How come it didn't do the same thing when you named the same magazine?


----------



## pete

You can also phone in to cancel the selection of the month. Also, I don't find shipping to be that expensive. I still save quite a few dollars by ordering from them.


----------



## theloggg

I joined my wife (read: I joined myself a second time) but I haven't heard back and that was over a month ago. I think they are on to us.


----------



## isa

Of all the things one could be addicted to, the best has to be cookbooks. I hope to be addicted to them for the rest of my life. One thing is for sure, I will never join cookbook anonymous. 

[ 02-07-2001: Message edited by: Sisi ]


----------



## marzoli

I'd have to agree it is an addiction! Once I got interested in cooking (not an easy thing for me to do  ) I found so many books I just had to have that they are taking over the place!


----------



## seattledeb

I totally agree Sisi, the anticipation, the opening, oh is there pictures...great instruction....ingredients, methods.....


----------



## lorib

I seem to remember them telling me that you could only have one membership per address(somehow they recognize single family dwellings,perhaps apartment buildings or an address like 121a or b works). So, I signed up my neighbor to get the free books, then cancelled to she wouldn't be bugged.
Please don't spend the grocery money on cookbooks - therein lies the addiction (been there, done that. This is fun to talk about our "addiction" though -

[ 02-08-2001: Message edited by: LoriB ]


----------



## cheftony

I have been a member of The Good Cook book club for a year now. I absolutely am addicted, although I have a problem with returning the cards on time. I just send them back.


----------



## depstein

Two quick questions:
1) What does the Cook Book Club charge on average for shipping and handling (I notice they don't say on their site or in the magazine ads)

2) It looks like the web site has the best sign up deal. You get four books for $1 each, with only 2 more to buy. The strange thing is, that some books, like the Professional Chef, or French Laundry do NOT say they count as 2 selections on the web site (whereas they do count as 2 if you order through a magazine). This would seem to be the best way to sign up if you wanted these books (can anyone confirm whether this is true?) I was able to add the above 2 books to my cart, as well as 2 more books. I didn't complete the order, but it seems like it would have worked. Any opinions?
Thanks for the help


----------



## markdchef

This is a great way to stock up on cookbooks for a lot less money than buying at B&N or Borders. I love this club!


----------



## pooh

Iza,

Chances are they will ignore you.

They ignored me!


----------



## isa

Pooh,

I'm starting to feel ignored but I am not ready to give up yet.


----------



## pooh

Too funny, Iza! 

ChezMichelle,

I love "The Making of a Cook". Can't put it down either. It's my favorite reference book!

[ March 21, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## isa

Michelle,

I got a card saying they were out of the mini mixer, the gift for joining and another one saying they were out of one title. So far no other books though. Did you received your other books with the cards or did they come later?

Thanks!


----------



## pooh

Hi Sisi:

Got your e-mail!

I think it's their "subtle" way of refusing, even if they say the offer is available in Canada. I'll give it another shot any way. This should be amusing!

Thanks again.


----------



## theloggg

Don't sweat the mixer. It barely has enough power to mix air. Mine was given away at a yard sale. 

L


----------



## blueribboncakes

_You guys are after my own heart! Or at least my stomach!_
I looooove cookbooks, and the worst part now, is that I collect cake books and cookbooks. In English, and (cause I can read Thai) in Thai! Craziness. I too, am a member of the Good Cook Club. By the way...What were your free choices and 1/2 price one, if you went for that?
Here are mine...
The Cake Bible
Great Cakes
The Pie and Pastry Bible
Cupcake Cafe
and I bought for half price...
Perfect Pastry


----------



## isa

I’m in! I got two of my books today. My third book should be shipped this week. 


To answer your question Valerie, when I decided to join I thought I should get books that covers areas I am less familiar with, so I ordered:

Vegetables by James Peterson
Sauces by James Peterson
Salute to Healthy Cooking by The French Culinary Institute's 

I still have to choose two other books since one of my choice that counted as two is not longer available. No mixer either, but I am not really worried about that one. Now I have to decide what books I want. I would love suggestion. I could get the James Peterson’s book on Fish & Shellfish but I’ve never seen it. Hate to buy books I haven't seen. Has anyone had a chance to look at it? 

How do you like Great Cakes Valerie? I can’t believe I would order yet another dessert book. I have so many already. 

What about How to Bake by Nick Malgieri or The Wisdom of The Chinese Kitchen? So many choices, it will be hard to decided.  


Pooh the club has an address in Ontario, if you are interested, just send me a message and I’ll give you the details.


----------



## blueribboncakes

Sorry Iza, I haven't checked it out yet. It sits on my shelf, hoping for a moment of my time!


----------



## pooh

Thank you, Iza.

Found it!!


----------



## kylew

I just succumbed to their relentless pursuit. I will get 4 books for $1 each + shipping. Even if the shipping is $28 I am still getting the books for $8. Not a bad deal. I think I have to buy 2 more books over the next year. I think it's a nice way to build out my referrence library.


----------



## isa

You’re right, It is a hard offer to resist, What books did you choose Kyle? 

I still have two free books to choose. Problem is I can not make up my mind. François Payard’s Simply Sensational or David Lebovitz’s Room for Dessert.?? Hmmm I have quite a few pastry and dessert books, might be better to find something else. Chinese or Italian maybe?? At this rate I’ll still be trying to make up my mind next month...


----------



## svadhisthana

Funny, I was _just_ thinking about joining that club. I'm a bit of an adict too. I also have too many recipes that I found on the internet in a binder as thick as some of my cook books. I use the recipes frequently too. hmmmm, this does sound like an illness.

Svadhisthana


----------



## pastachef

Has anyone heard of a cook book titled, Po' Folks Cheffin'?


----------



## nancya

This is making me want to join again - and I just killed off my membership. I satisfied my cookbook addiction by ordering cookbooks for Christmas gifts for almost everybody on my list! I got to read through the books and then give them away. I ended up ordering a couple of the ones I gave away for myself. 

I wanted to add that I collect antique cookbooks. One of my hobbies is converting antique recipes -- but sometimes deciding what a "fast oven" is has been a challenge.

[ May 19, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## kimmie

Pastachef,

*Po' Folks Cheffin*

Went on bn.com, amazon.com and indigo.ca to no avail.

Do you have more information on the book, the author maybe?



Even went on abe.com!

[ May 20, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pastachef

Thank you, Kimmie. I searched the net too. I thought it would make a great title for a cook book that has recipes that require few ingredients. Not that I have the smarts to write a cook book, but people keep telling me...DO IT! LOL! Want to hear something really crazy? A psychic friend of mine was visiting from Florida last summer. While she was here I got in the mail a whole box of sample cook books from a company that designs them. I didn't order them. She didn't order them. I got chills! I like to make things out of little or nothing. A chef was visiting me in my kitchen at work one day and saw me do something he'd never seen. His jaw dropped and he said, "Darn. Sixteen thousand dollars I spent in culinary school and you just taught me something new."


----------



## pastachef

That sounds like a good plan Jeni. I've put it off for a year this summer, thinking, "Me, nah. I'm not good enough." Stranger things have happened. I'll be off work for the summer again in two weeks, so I will give it a try. Thanks for the idea. A page at a time doesn't sound so overwhelming.


----------

